# Caçamba



## ariel moris

OLá a todos, gostaria de saber qual seria a tradução para espanhol da palavra "cazamba". É aquela peça grande onde se jogam fora os entulios para depois ser levados por um caminhão. Obrigado.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que você quis dizer entulhos, né?

*Contenedor*, é a palavra

Cumprimentos,

MG

Veja aqui e aqui


----------



## ariel moris

Obrigado. Achei que "contenedor" era só para transporte de carga.


----------



## coquis14

ariel moris said:


> Obrigado. Achei que "contenedor" era só para transporte de carga.


Acá se le dice volquete y me imagino que en Chile también.
Saludos


----------



## olivinha

Por cierto, se escribe "ca*ç*amba" y no "ca*z*amba".


----------



## ariel moris

Sí, también acabé encontrando volquete, pero no lo usamos en Chile. En Chile usamos más tolva. Gracias !!!


----------



## santidale

coquis14 said:


> Acá se le dice volquete y me imagino que en Chile también.
> Saludos



Acá en Argentina se usa mucho volquete, pero es común también decir "container" o contenedor.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creo que "volquete", "volqueta" se refiere al camión con contenedor y no al contenedor própriamente dicho.


----------



## santidale

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creo que "volquete", "volqueta" se refiere al camión con contenedor y no al contenedor própriamente dicho.



Sí, es correcto, aunque en Argentina Volquete es el nombre más usado para referirse al contenedor donde se arrojan escombros y otros residuos pesados de las obras en construcción, y no al camión propiamente dicho. http://cdn2.clasificados.com/ar/pictures/photos/000/160/828/original_nº_210.jpg


----------



## Alexa K

Boa tarde. Voltando à vida este tópico. Alguém saberia me dizer qual seria a tradução de "caçamba" (a parte de trás do caminhão, tipo a caixa de carga deste) ao espanhol? Agradeço muito a ajuda!


----------



## gato radioso

Cuba = se for um elemento independente que é colocado na rua para depositar entulhos, etc.
Contenedor = também se diz, mas é um termo geral de mais: também é o nome das grandes caixas metálicas para transportar mercadorias que levam os barcos ou qualquer tipo de contentor.
Volquete = fica unido a um camião e pode ser levantado por um mecanismo, etc.


----------



## Alexa K

Gato, ¡muchas gracias! Es la tercera opción. ¡Abrazo!


----------



## gato radioso

Igualmente, amiga.


----------



## Alexa K

Alexa = amiga


----------

